# Windshield out of hibernation



## footloose (Jul 15, 2022)

I had the opportunity to rummage through the old hanger that I worked in when I was a young man. Talking 40/50 years ago. Wednesday I was given free reign to go and look for things left over from the past, working with an Old time Crop Duster that passed several years back. I had been talking with his son and trying to get together with him for quite some time but weather always seemed to get in the way. To shorten the story, the son recently passed away but his wife was kind enough to allow my rummaging desire to revisit the scene of my younger days. Most everything had between 1/8 or1/4 of dust on it and after sweating while crawling around on a loft, above the old workshop, I looked like I had fallen into a mud hole. The color of the windshield frame could not be seen for the dust , but little momma cleaned it up for me. I wanted to post a picture or two of the old windshield (I believe it to be) off of a Stearman. It's in really solid shape and has real glass in it. Kinda heavy, more so than what I would have thought they would wanted with the extra weight. Out of the several items that I was allowed to retrieve this windshield probably lit me up the most. My wife was a tremendous help as she toted everything to the truck. I never thought I'd own one of these and I wanted to share this with friends of the Forum. Guess ya could call it a Barn Find, I'm excited.


----------

